# Muzzle loader bullets help.



## Shadow662 (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi I just bought my first muzzle loader in .50. Nothing special just one of those break action package deals. The package comes with hollow points and doesn't say what grain they are. After checking different sporting goods websites and seeing all the different acc., bullets, caps, etc for muzzle loading I was wondering which type of bullet I should shoot for whitetail? Hollow points or like a regular bullet pointed? I know from reading the net that guns will shoot different with different loads so I have to experiment with powder and load size but in general should I go with 245g which I would think would be fine for deer or should I use 295g? Any help would be great. Thanks


----------



## Bullrush (Oct 7, 2005)

I use 100gr 777 with 250gr shockwaves - shoots great out of my prohunter.

But, each gun shoots differently and you will have to see what works best for your gun - it takes hours at the range to make sure your set up is working well before you hit the field.

here is some more info you can post that will help get better answers

What type of gun do you have and how far are you hoping to shoot too?

Mark


----------



## Shadow662 (Apr 30, 2009)

This gun is a CVA Wolf. I've heard lots of good reviews and some bad. So I gave it a shot.
I'm hoping to shoot at least 100yards. The bullets that came with the gun are CVA Power Belt. After reading lots of reviews on Cabelas website I don't think I'm going to use them. Lots of reviews about the bullets only penetrating a couple inches then fragmenting.
Do you know if they sell some kind of kit with diffrent weight bullets in it? Hate to spend avg $20 for 20 rounds X 5 brands X 2 weights=$200 just to find the right combo then throw most away.


----------



## Delbert (Jul 23, 2009)

I use 300 grn speer gold dot pistol bullets in my cva kodiak they seem to pattern real well and $20 for 50 is a hell of a lot cheaper than shockwaves.​


----------



## firenut8190 (Jul 15, 2006)

Just bought the same ML and sighted in today with Hornadys 245gr. and 100 grains of pyrodex pellets and it shots great


----------



## j1musser (Sep 2, 2007)

I started using Powerbelt 223 grains with the little tip thing. Have been very accurate and destructive on deer for me. Just mu .02


----------



## Shadow662 (Apr 30, 2009)

firenut8190 said:


> Just bought the same ML and sighted in today with Hornadys 245gr. and 100 grains of pyrodex pellets and it shots great


Thanks for the input nice to know where I can start at. What type of Hornady are they? Can't find any Hornadys in that weight on Cabelas website.


----------



## firenut8190 (Jul 15, 2006)

Shadow662 said:


> Thanks for the input nice to know where I can start at. What type of Hornady are they? Can't find any Hornadys in that weight on Cabelas website.


 SST.
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...parentType=index&indexId=cat601233&hasJS=true
just like these but in .50 cal


----------



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

Shadow662 said:


> This gun is a CVA Wolf. I've heard lots of good reviews and some bad. So I gave it a shot.
> I'm hoping to shoot at least 100yards. The bullets that came with the gun are CVA Power Belt. After reading lots of reviews on Cabelas website I don't think I'm going to use them. Lots of reviews about the bullets only penetrating a couple inches then fragmenting.
> Do you know if they sell some kind of kit with diffrent weight bullets in it? Hate to spend avg $20 for 20 rounds X 5 brands X 2 weights=$200 just to find the right combo then throw most away.


This is the gun I will be using this season. I did not like the ram rod so I made one here at work out of 3/8 solid aluminum rod with both ends drilled and tapped for accesories. I mounted a 1 peice Durasight rail with Durasights scope rings with a Burris Fullfield II 3x9x40 with the ballistic recticle. I removed the iron sights and replced those with fill in caps for the holes. Its a nice clean look. I went to the range about 3 weeks ago and spent a good part of the day there. I went with a rifle rest and bore sighted the gun at 25 yards. 3 shots later I was basically good to go for at least 100 yards but I did some more shooting. Using the ballistic marks on the scope I was shooting out to 200 yards and was confident with the results. I made sure every shot was aimed carefully and cleaned after every shot. The loads I was using didn't foul the barrel too bad. Just a wet patch followed by a few dry ones and making sure the breech plug wasn't clogged and reload. I didn't fire a primer off or anything just made sure everything was dry first. When I got home I did use some bore cleaner to remove plastic fouling and I'm ready to go hunting. This Sunday I will be hunting near where live and will be taking some does out. I will shoot no farther than 150 till I see how the bullets I'm using work. I'm using barnes Expander MZ 250 grain with 2 777 magnum pellets. Me and brother both shoot the same stuff now and we had no issues. Instaneous fire with accuracy every shot.


----------



## InTheRiver (May 15, 2006)

I have the most basic CVA muzzy form Gander mountain, came in a plastic package with EVERYTHING LOL. I've been trying to sight in using powerbelts I tried the hollow point, aero tip hollow point, copper ones ect. I was all over the map and sorta gave up on trying to get it sighted in last year. I gave it another go around this year, but this time I picked up some Hornady SST 45cal 250gr. bullets and 50cal easy load jackets. At 50 yards it took me 4 shots to find center and at 100 yards I was about 3" low, it was getting late and I ran out of ammo. I would pick up the Hornady sst mz bullets and give them a shot. Worked well for me.


----------



## Shadow662 (Apr 30, 2009)

InTheRiver said:


> I have the most basic CVA muzzy form Gander mountain, came in a plastic package with EVERYTHING LOL. I've been trying to sight in using powerbelts I tried the hollow point, aero tip hollow point, copper ones ect. I was all over the map and sorta gave up on trying to get it sighted in last year. I gave it another go around this year, but this time I picked up some Hornady SST 45cal 250gr. bullets and 50cal easy load jackets. At 50 yards it took me 4 shots to find center and at 100 yards I was about 3" low, it was getting late and I ran out of ammo. I would pick up the Hornady sst mz bullets and give them a shot. Worked well for me.


Same gun I bought.

Salom Slayer06- You are very right about the ram rod. The rod's not even long enough so they put a nice screw out extension in the top that makes it a couple inches longer. Only 1 problem with it.... You unscrew the extension pull it out and in no way does it stay out. I tried turning the extension to get it to stay, pulling on it to get it to stay...Nope nothing works. Conctacted CVA customer service but haven't had a response.


----------



## sempergumbie6570 (Sep 7, 2009)

I have 50 cal knight. Its the ML 85 i think is the make. Well it takes the number 11 primers. I shoot 295gr powerbelts with the plastic airo tip with 150 gr gun powder. From 0 to 100 yards the deer just crumbles in there tracks. Past that they ither crumbles in there tracks or only run 50 yards or so then drops. Thats out to 220 yards. Thats the farthest i shot at deer thus far. To me i think 295 is the bare min to go for deer. If i had the money i would use ither 350 or 410 gr for deer. But with money tight i have to settle for the 295 gr. I sight my weapon in to shoot an 1.5 at hundred yards then all i have to do from 0 to 200 just aim normal. Well thats what i have found out that is. Just my two sence.


----------



## Shadow662 (Apr 30, 2009)

Well I shot the gun today. Pretty impressed for such a cheap gun. Had good groups at 100 yards. Shot using 100grains of pyrodex? and the powerbelts that came in the kit. Now I only have 1 problem I used all the bullets in the kit and no where in the manual, box, anywhere can I find any information on what grain there were. Anyone have any idea?

Also this thing was dirty! I expected it being black powder that it would take longer then cleaning my .270. I swabbed the bore after every 2 rounds and removed the breach plug and ran a couple patches threw before moving from 50-100 yards. In the time I spent cleaning the gun I could have mowed the grass, washed the cars, and still had time to polish the floors lol. I used both the cleaning gel that came in the kit and gunzilla to clean with.

Now I have to find out the weight of those bullets they come in 245 and 295.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Thought I'd show you a good representation of just how well those powerbelts work.
This one was shot through the ribs of a totally broadside large doe and slammed into the dirt in a corn field. The deer was standing on the low side of a hill, which allowed me to find this bullet.
Shot out of a Knight MK-85


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

ENCORE said:


> Thought I'd show you a good representation of just how well those powerbelts work.
> This one was shot through the ribs of a totally broadside large doe and slammed into the dirt in a corn field. The deer was standing on the low side of a hill, which allowed me to find this bullet.
> Shot out of a Knight MK-85


 That's a nice pick of that powerbelt shot out of your gun. My dad shoots the same gun but still you's the #11 primer, he's shoot a nice buck with it a couple years ago shotting barns sabout, not sure what weight. My self i have a optima in a 45 cal. and i shoot a 100 grains of pyrodex pellets and 200 grain T/C shockwaves and i can touch all three holes at 100 hundred yards. It took a while to find the right load but take your time and spend a little money and you will have muzzleloader that shoot as good or better than a rifle and you'll never go back to a shot gun even if you go on drive hunts.


----------



## wadevb1 (Mar 25, 2008)

I have used the SST's for several years and they are accurate but I believe they are lacking terminal performance. I've double lunged several deer and many managed 150-200 yards with minimal blood trails with .50 cal hole entry and .50 cal exit. 

I switched to Barned expanders (300gn) and my father did a bang flop with them this mornng. 100 yard double lunger and the lungs were jellied with large exit.

My Encore with 100 grains BH209 under the 300 grain expander put three shots under an inch at 100 yards. I was impressed.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

JasonSlayer said:


> That's a nice pick of that powerbelt shot out of your gun. My dad shoots the same gun but still you's the #11 primer, he's shoot a nice buck with it a couple years ago shotting barns sabout, not sure what weight. My self i have a optima in a 45 cal. and i shoot a 100 grains of pyrodex pellets and 200 grain T/C shockwaves and i can touch all three holes at 100 hundred yards. It took a while to find the right load but take your time and spend a little money and you will have muzzleloader that shoot as good or better than a rifle and you'll never go back to a shot gun even if you go on drive hunts.


:lol: Last year was the first year since the early 70's that I used something other than the muzz. However, I did use my 44mag one year.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

wadevb1 said:


> I have used the SST's for several years and they are accurate but I believe they are lacking terminal performance. I've double lunged several deer and many managed 150-200 yards with minimal blood trails with .50 cal hole entry and .50 cal exit.
> 
> I switched to Barned expanders (300gn) and my father did a bang flop with them this mornng. 100 yard double lunger and the lungs were jellied with large exit.
> 
> My Encore with 100 grains BH209 under the 300 grain expander put three shots under an inch at 100 yards. I was impressed.


Don't ya just love those ENCORE'S


----------



## wadevb1 (Mar 25, 2008)

ENCORE said:


> Don't ya just love those ENCORE'S


Even more so after the trigger job. Breaks at 1.5 pounds.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

wadevb1 said:


> Even more so after the trigger job. Breaks at 1.5 pounds.


That's the first thing that I did with mine years back. Sent it out to Mike Bellm. I didn't go quite to 1.5 but rather had the 2#. Installed the 1X hinge pin too and locked it up tight.
It amazing, how much better that rifle (or myself) shoots. No movement, no creep, 2#'s of pressure and she goes off.
Good Grief! I love that rifle!! Nothing like a great trigger


----------

